# Your best speedcubes.



## cheatmasterbw (May 11, 2011)

What are the best speed cubes you have used/own (out of 2x2, 3x3, etc.)
My Experience:

2x2 - Rubiks (only 2x2 i own)
3x3 - Dayan Guhong
4x4 - rubiks (only 4x4 i own)
5x5 - v cube 5
6x6 - v cube 6 (only 6x6 i own)
7x7 - v cube 7 (only 7x7 i own)


----------



## Thompson (May 11, 2011)

2x2 - Ghosthand
3x3 - Right now I like my A2
4x4 - Maru
5x5-7x7 - V cube


----------



## Chrisalead (May 11, 2011)

3x3 : White Guhong (way better plastic than black version)
4x4 : Dayan+MF8 (Maru is good too)
5x5 : GhostHand (Eastsheen is pretty bad). I'd like to try a V5.
7x7 : got a LanLan... Only do 3 solves on it for now. I really hope than the V7 is way better...


----------



## Bapao (May 11, 2011)

2x2x2 : GH
3x3x3 : LunHui/ LingYun. (Still can't decide which I like more).
4x4x4 : X-Cube


----------



## hic0057 (May 11, 2011)

2x2 : LanLan
3x3: Guhong
4x4 x-cube
5x5: Vcube
Pyraminx: qj
Megaminx: meffert


----------



## LouisCormier (May 11, 2011)

2x2: Lanlan
3x3: Guhong (didn't try Lunhui yet)
4x4: X-cube
5x5: Adjustable V-cube
6x6: none at the moment (have to finish modding my V6)
7x7: V-cube
Pyraminx: Mefferts
Megaminx: MF8 VII
Magic: Cubetwist
Clock: Cubetwist
OH: Lingyun


----------



## cubefan4848 (May 11, 2011)

2x2-Ghosthand
3x3-Black GuHong
4x4-Dayan+MF8
5x5-Eastsheen... lol
Pyraminx-QJ


----------



## HelpCube (May 11, 2011)

2x2- ShengShou
3x3 - Dayan LunHui
4x4 - Dayan + Mf8
5x5 - V-cube


----------



## sauso (May 11, 2011)

2x2 - LanLan
3x3 - Ultimate Lubix GuHong
4x4 - Rubiks Brand - Shithouse
5x5 - Rubiks Brand - More Shithouse


----------



## Godmil (May 11, 2011)

2x2: LanLan
3x3: Lubix Ultimate GuHong
4x4: X-Cube
5x5: V-Cube
Megaminx: MF8 V2


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 11, 2011)

2x2 - Eastsheen
3x3 - Rubiks storebought
4x4 - Eastsheen
7x7 - V-Cube
Megaminx - Pvc...?
Pyraminx - 25th Anniversary Mefferts
Skewb - Lanlan

the only one that needs changing is the 4x4, it falls apart every other solve atm


----------



## Godmil (May 11, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> 3x3 - Rubiks storebought
> 4x4 - Eastsheen
> the only one that needs changing is the 4x4



Eh, you may want to check what everyone else on this thread writes for their 3x3 before you say the 4x4 is the 'only' one that needs changed


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 11, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Eh, you may want to check what everyone else on this thread writes for their 3x3 before you say the 4x4 is the 'only' one that needs changed



imo that rubiks storebought is far better than any other 3x3 ive had ... its modded ...
other 3x3s ive had
old type A1
old type A2
old type A3
new type A3
A5
the hybrid i made out of these is now my OH Cube as however tight i make it its far too loose for 2H

PS. all of my pbs have been set with storebought cubes ... look down there \/


----------



## Godmil (May 11, 2011)

ok fair enough 
I didn't check your PB's so I presumed you may have been a new cuber. As long as you've tried a A5 then I guess you do have experience with the current gen of cubes. It is worth noting though that 9 of the 10 people before you have Dayan cubes as their top 3x3, if you go to a competition or cube meet I'd recommend giving one a try


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 11, 2011)

Godmil said:


> ok fair enough
> I didn't check your PB's so I presumed you may have been a new cuber. As long as you've tried a A5 then I guess you do have experience with the current gen of cubes. It is worth noting though that 9 of the 10 people before you have Dayan cubes as their top 3x3, if you go to a competition or cube meet I'd recommend giving one a try


 
i did consider getting a a Dayan, i will probably buy one next month, will probably get the lubix one
ive never been to competition but when i do ill be sure to ask arround for cube advice, im not to sure with the 4x4,
I wont get another eastsheen so im stuck between QJ, Lanlan, Dayan/MF8 and Maru, ... Dayan is best? ... its hard to tell what cubes people use as all the 4x4s look very similar


----------



## slocuber (May 11, 2011)

3x3 GuHong or FII
4x4 Maru
5x5 Vcube 
minx Mefferts
clock from the 80s
2x2 lan lan


----------



## Linalai66 (May 11, 2011)

2x2: lanlan 
3x3 : Dayan Guhong
4x4: Qj special made for me


----------



## Godmil (May 11, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> im not to sure with the 4x4,


Yeah 4x4's are much more difficult to buy cause there just isn't a great 4x4. This thread will be interesting though to see what everyone uses.


----------



## Bapao (May 11, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> 2x2 - Eastsheen
> 3x3 - Rubiks storebought
> 4x4 - Eastsheen



OMG


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 11, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> OMG



its all a matter of personal preference ... my 3x3 is fine for me, but as ive said I will be buying a Dayan something... later this year

i prefer buying storeboughts for a few reasons :
1. im in the UK so shipping costs a ton, i bought most of the type A's whilst i was in america last summer
2. the shops and stalls i buy them from let me test the cube before i pay so i can tell if the cube has any potential in it
3. royal mail dont take any care over packages that say fragile on them, so half of the internet bought cubes i have are damaged before I receive them


----------



## Bapao (May 11, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> its all a matter of personal preference ... my 3x3 is fine for me, but as ive said I will be buying a Dayan something... later this year
> 
> i prefer buying storeboughts for a few reasons :
> 1. im in the UK so shipping costs a ton, i bought most of the type A's whilst i was in america last summer
> ...


 
Yeah I know that it's down to preference, "Down to preference" is my SS slogan more or less  I just really respect the fact that you still use those cubes, I have them and used them a lot when I first started out. But my hands started to hurt all over again when I read those names in the order you posted them. Especially ES 2x2x2... 

It's just that you're much faster than me and are still burdened with what in my eyes is mediocre and strain full hardware  
Although I haven't tried your storebought, which might be something special I guess. Hard to accept that though. 

On the positive side; you're gonna loose at least a few seconds on your 3x3x3 time when you switch to a dedicated speed cube 3x3x3  

No disrespect intended btw. 

Kind regards, 

H.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 11, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Yeah I know that it's down to preference, "Down to preference" is my SS slogan more or less  I just really respect the fact that you still use those cubes, I have them and used them a lot when I first started out. But my hands started to hurt all over again when I read those names in the order you posted them. Especially ES 2x2x2...
> 
> It's just that you're much faster than me and are still burdened with what in my eyes is mediocre and strain full hardware
> Although I haven't tried you storebought, which might be something special I guess. Hard to accept that though.
> ...


 
fair call, reckon most start with a storebought, then when they get sub 30/40 mayeb then switch to a much faster cube... which is only natural, hardware is holding you back so you upgrade...

on the flipside, ive tried fairly up to date "good cubes" and no matter what I do with them, they are only good enough for OH

my Rubiks storebought has been modded extensively to make it better: edges filed down to make them more A5 like, corners smoothed out, and the core is now ajustable, core lubed with vaseline (dont have any lubix), pieces lubed with silicone

the shocked face sort of made it looked like you despised the fact but fair play that you respect the speed that can be achieved with cubes renouned for being quite bad 

no disrespect taken 

George.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 11, 2011)

2x2: LanLan
3x3: Guhong
4x4: Dayan + mf8
5x5, 6x6 and 7x7: V-Cube
Pyraminx: QJ
Pretty much what everyone uses.


----------



## NSKuber (May 11, 2011)

Omg, am I the only who use V-2? 
2x2: V-2
3x3: Guhong
4x4: DaYan+MF8
5x5: YJ


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 11, 2011)

2x2- rubik's ice cube
3x3- FII
4x4- Mini QJ
5x5- Tiled QJ
Megaminx- Tiled QJ


----------



## cubeflip (May 11, 2011)

2x2: Lanlan
3x3: F2
OH: GuHong
4x4: Maru (want an DaYan)
5x5: V-Cube
6x6: YJ (want to try a DaYan when it comes out)
7x7: YJ
Pyraminx: QJ
Megaminx: PVC (want an Mf8)
MasterMagic: GJ (GuoJia)


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 11, 2011)

2x2 -- LanLan
3x3 -- Hand-Modded Elite
4x4 -- Had a mini QJ, brother broke it, now am trying to repair it.


----------



## a small kitten (May 11, 2011)

3x3: This crazy Guhong.

That's about it.


----------

